# Locust eating locust!



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

I wandered into the front room this morning to top up the locust tank with fresh veg, only to find a locust eating its way through another rather unfortunate locust. What was worse was that the locust was still alive and it seemed to be trying to crawl away, despite having no back legs or body left! It's not particularly gorey, but if you don't like the idea of seeing a photo of it, look away now!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

grim, them guys will eat anything i saw one attack an unfortunate waxworm and eat it alive twas gross.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ewww...thats thats surprising as locusts only eat other locusts if they are starving.
maybe he fancied some meat lol
ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Lucky they cant feel pain then eh lol. It must have been a particulary evil locust as i dont think they usually munch each other


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

I was under the impression that they were vegetarians and would only eat salad and stuff until I saw this. It's not as if there wasn't any food in them for them either, so yes, it must have been a nasty one. Hopefully he's just been fed to the rankins so the rest of them will be free to eat cabbage without fear until their time comes!


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

I always provide my locusts with fresh greens everyday, yet they still decide to munch on each other from time to time. Really dont know why though, they are very weird critters


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Locusts are just crazy, I feed my colony 3 times a day and i still see a few wiv munched wings


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

ha crickets do it aswell


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Alot of locust behavior is density related. They grow faster if kept in high density and also eat each other, the eaten locust looks like it just moulted so would be am easy target. They also swarm in the wild if they are in alot of physical contact with each other.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

i woke up this morning to see one of my locust nibbling on another ones leg!!

IDIOTS! :whistling2:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Ive only ever had locusts eating others that are already dead, or eating eachothers wings.

So i chuck in some veg and literally 5 minutes its all gone.

dont use them so much as we used to though, used to have a faunarium type thing full of them


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

good pic though


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

I once sat and watched a slug eating another slug. Seen Stag beetles do it as well. Some creatures are a bit weird.


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

snakeprint said:


> I was under the impression that they were vegetarians and would only eat salad and stuff until I saw this. It's not as if there wasn't any food in them for them either, so yes, it must have been a nasty one. Hopefully he's just been fed to the rankins so the rest of them will be free to eat cabbage without fear until their time comes!


i feed all mine on high protein things and they munch through it like no mans business! i make a mixture of fish food, cat/dog biscuits, pollen, wax plant, and even my protein shake mix i use for training. they love the stuff and my lizards are really muscular for there age due to this gut loading technique!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

What'd be weird is if they started eating their own legs... LOL!


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*re*

There is of course one way to stop this but many people prob think its rough.!!!


If u remove the two back legs of the locust it stops the swarming tendancies as this is the catylist in locusts swarming, once they stat touching back legs with other locusts they start the swarming proces, when they do this they need protien in order for the flight ahead and there for turn to canibilism. so the answer is rip thier legs off ( only joking ) but this would be the only way to stop this from happening, otherwise leave them to it. survival of the fittest look on the bright side they be well gut loaded lol

Tony


----------

